# A general WTF is wrong with some people?



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://news.yahoo.com/texas-mom-charged-homicide-running-152931004.html


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I don't have enough time or space to list all that is wrong with most people but start with self-centered, and stupid


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> I don't have enough time or space to list all that is wrong with most people but start with self-centered, and stupid


Plus she added alcohol to the mix


----------



## CL (May 17, 2019)

Unbelievable.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

The 'news' reports appear to be useless - as is often the case. Also, the woman appears to be (to use the medical term) mentally unstable bordering on crazier than a bedbug.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm quite sure that I could write a book on the subject, if I had the time (which I do) and the motivation (which I don't). 

Having to deal with stupid people is one thing. Writing about them is another. Water under the bridge as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

Incredible ignorance. I wish my parents were still here so I could thank them again for being such good, loving, devoted parents.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, parenting these days seems to pass as an after thought, and not a primary responsibility.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Unattended OPKs (other peoples kids) are a hazard. When the parents are a menace as well, I think you end up with generational Darwinism. Some should not be entrusted with our future. YMMV.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Speaking of stupid people..........

https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/marcos-echartea-arrested-shot-baby-135105813.html

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/woman-avoids-jail-having-sex-170559394.html


----------

